# Tribute Fiat Ducato Recall work Done



## 105062

After trawling around the Fiat Dealers looking for support for the scuttle modification and getting no where I eventually took the Tribby in to G Williamson at Driffield as the recalls were mounting up . They very kindly took the time to talk me through the 4 recalls:

The Scuttle mod to prevent water getting into the engine bay is no where to be seen. Fiat's answer is to chemically remove all rust from the injectors, which is a 4 hour process, and then cover the engine in heat proof waxoil, see pic.

The flash upgrade is a full software replacement of the engine management computer getting rid of various bugs and updating the injection management. Some Ducatos have been having an Injector system failure and a warning light come up on the dash. I noticed on the 35 mile trip back the engine seemed to rev more freely - but that could have just been a good back wind :wink: 

The steering rack was dismantled and filled with grease - not sure why!

The power steering pipe fastenings were checked.


----------



## oldenstar

Yeah my local dealer says they will only do the injector area as done to yours-no work authorised to solve the leaks.
As I have said before mine is not too bad-the windscreen seals seem sound with the water only dripping in via that useless scuttle. What idiot decided it only needed a drain at one end?
Anyway I have put off taking mine back until the new year, in case they come up with some of the other solutions in the meantime.
Of course, now it has been raining for about a week, with no let up in sight, so I slightly regret that decision.
Don't think ours will move much till the Shepton show.
Paul


----------



## ingram

What about the engine cover that we have heard so much about?


----------



## 105062

Hi Ingram, Its made of grease ...........or Scotch mist :roll:


----------



## SwiftGroup

Tribute_650 said:


> After trawling around the Fiat Dealers looking for support for the scuttle modification and getting no where I eventually took the Tribby in to G Williamson at Driffield as the recalls were mounting up . They very kindly took the time to talk me through the 4 recalls:
> 
> The Scuttle mod to prevent water getting into the engine bay is no where to be seen. Fiat's answer is to chemically remove all rust from the injectors, which is a 4 hour process, and then cover the engine in heat proof waxoil, see pic.
> 
> The flash upgrade is a full software replacement of the engine management computer getting rid of various bugs and updating the injection management. Some Ducatos have been having an Injector system failure and a warning light come up on the dash. I noticed on the 35 mile trip back the engine seemed to rev more freely - but that could have just been a good back wind :wink:
> 
> The steering rack was dismantled and filled with grease - not sure why!
> 
> The power steering pipe fastenings were checked.


If you want to call into the factory I would be quite happy to arrange to seal your scuttle as per how we are doing all our production?Peter.


----------



## 105062

Thanks peter, Thats very kind of you, I have sent you a PM.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Pusser

This is the recall work Chelston are doing for me next week when I asked them about it. Quote...

Your van has 7 campaigns and we will do them whilst the van is here.
They are for grease to be put in the steering rack, cleaning and protecting the injectors from the
water ingress, cover for the abs control unit, cover for the wiper motor, fuel software upgrade, 
new starter fuse, and a clip a power steering pipe out the way. Unquote.


----------



## skratt

there is an engine cover available ..... cal fiat direct, say quite firmly that you would like an engine cover, tell them who youre local fiat ducato dealer is and hey presto ..... new engine cover.

it worked for me anyway  

but then again I do winge a lot when I dont get good service.

I owned restaurants and you know how people winge and go on and on about food !

I listened to those bleaters for years so now its my turn. 


:lol:


----------



## 105062

Hi skratt, when you say call Fiat direct, what number please? as all the "direct" numbers I have go to call centres and non decision makers ! 
Cheers


----------



## skratt

hi,
i just called 00800 3428 0000 and was put through to an Italian guy who was most helpful. 
He then said that he would make it a priority and had contacted my dealer by the time I arrived.
It took about a week for the engine cover to arrive and it was fitted with the rest of the recall work.
Mine wasnt as bad really , as it is a left hooker and I use it most days so the engine heat prevented any moisture.

Once the work was done, I was contacted by an Italian girl from fiat who asked me if I had enough satisfaction


----------



## fridgeman

think i,ll try that one,thanks for the tip, 650,check your mail matey,pics for you.cheers.


----------



## 105062

hi skratt,
Just spent 1/2 hour on that number but could not get the girl to pass me on to anyone and her line was :
The cover has not been finalised yet when it is we will be doing a recall.

I pointed out I knew people with a cover supplied by them but she was adamant.

One thing for her she never hung up on me ! and the only way she got rid of me was to give me a reference number and escalated it as a problem.....I do not think I will hold my breath though :roll:


----------



## elbino

*Fiat X250 recalls*

Here are some dtails of more fiat recalls

FIAT is recalling thousands of Ducato vans - a popular base vehicle for motorhomes - over safety fears.

Four recall announcements have been issued by the Vehicle & Operator Services Agency (VOSA) over concerns that brakes, windscreen wipers, steering and tyre valves may be defective on certain models.

The recalls are:

• New Ducator (vehicle ID numbers ZFA25000001313880 to ZFA25000001335641) over brake failure concerns. It potentially affects 327 vehicles built between 16 October and 14 November 2007.

• Ducato (250) (vehicle ID numbers ZFA25000001000000 to ZFA25000001173859) over stiff steering concerns. Potentially, 5,430 vans are affected built between 1 July 2006 and 30 June 2007.

• Fiat Ducato (vehicle numbers ZFA25000001000000 to ZFA25000001114798) over concerns that the windscreen wipers could fail. It potentially affects 3,256 vehicles.

• Fiat Ducato (250) with steel wheels (vehicle numbers ZFA25000001268314 to ZFA25000001292389) over concerns the tyre inflation valve may break causing vehicle instability. This affects up to 368 vehicles built between 1 August 2007, and 30 September 2007.

Visit the VOSA website at www.vosa.gov.uk for further


----------



## LAZZA

Hi all
i had the re-call work done some time ago,but i was still not happy with Fiat's solution,ie waxing the injectors,then i had delivery of the latest Caravan Club magazine with a picture of a new engine cover.I thought ill ave one of them!So i phoned Fiat DIRECT on 00800 3428 0000 Option 3 on automated message,and told them i wanted a engine cover fitted and hey presto its been done at Brownhills this week,as my van was in for some warrantee work.Apparently dealers can get them to order within a couple of days.
Cheers LAZZA
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL :lol:


----------



## oldenstar

Hey Lazza-you must have a magic finger.
I had a letter from Fiat after the NEC show asking me to ring that number.
I have tried-and tried-and tried-and tried.etc
I just can't get through.
Will try again after the hols
May I add my seasons greetings to all.
Paul


----------



## 105062

Hi Lazza,
Yes they are supplied and fitted only if requested. Fiat UK rang me after my previous call to them ( see above) and have arranged engine cover AND scuttle ! dealer is expecting to fit them for me after Christmas....we will see :lol:

Just been and fitted a convector heater in the Tribby set to frost protection as I have had a -9 deg c in the van acording to my weather monitor.
Merry Christmas to all.


----------

